# Re-use lead weights?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

*A few more questions about plants*

Is it ok to re-use the lead weights that the bunched plants come in to weight things like hornwort down or will that kill the plant or leech lead into the water?

Also what nutrient deficiancies would cause pale leaves? its anubias and a hygropilas that ive noticed it in.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ive reused them alot and never had a problem with them...there probably will be someone that will tell you the opposite though...im just telling you my experience with them


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It won't hurt the plants, unless you wrap them around the plants again. That will choke the plant and cause it to rot. Using them for weights won't hurt them.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I thought it must be ok but wanted to check first.
Cheers.


----------

